# Black breasted Wood turtle



## kankryb (May 24, 2022)

I finally got myself a pair of Geoemyda spengleri again, had some 15 years ago, one of the smallest turtle species in the world , only 10-12 cm adult size, carnivores, love to climb


----------



## Friller2009 (May 24, 2022)

Cute as mate! love turtles, are these guys mainly terrestrial?


----------



## kankryb (May 24, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> Cute as mate! love turtles, are these guys mainly terrestrial?


Yes, never goes swimming like other turtles do, more like a tortoise but climb a lot spends almost as much time climbing as on the ground. They feed mainly on earthworms snails insect but loves fruit. They are cold living, 22-25 degrees and 80% humidity, like my shinisaurus crocodilurus


----------

